# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  German vocabulary/pronunciation (Audio)

## Kim_2320

I found this on a site and I thought I might liked to share, http://www.germanfortravellers.com/lear ... /vocab.htm

----------


## awb

it won't load.  but if you want pronunciations of words, i use this:  http://dict.leo.org/ 
but for general dictionary use, I use http://dict.tu-chemnitz.de/

----------


## Kim_2320

> it won't load.

 Hmmm, that's weird. I'll try again.

----------


## Kim_2320

Oh, I checked the wensite and the site isn't working either. So no wonder the page would not load. But thanks for the link to the site. I'll definitely check that out!

----------


## Kim_2320

Yes! My link finally works now! I don't know why it didn't before, probably because of the website maintenance or something. But it's something worth checking out if you want to learn how to pronounce some basic words in German.

----------

